# Which rare frog is the best?



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

I can't decide as they are both amazing!

1. The Lemur Leaf Frog

















or

2. Splendid Leaf Frog


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Neither! Personally mine is that rare frog that is SOOO rare knowone knows about them:gasp:


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

cant dicied both stunning


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Lemur without a second's doubt.
Don't really like the splendid.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Lemur. The most awesome frog EVA.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

the first one :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

I was originally for lemur, but after seeing vids of splendid on youtube they seem to have alot more personality and hear they are rather calm frogs that dont stress easily


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

They just look like red eyes/tiger legs.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

ipreferaflan said:


> They just look like red eyes/tiger legs.


but they are as big as whites!


----------



## Green Glen (Oct 19, 2008)

For me I prefer the The Lemur Leaf Frog. The size makes the splendid very impressive but you beat little gems of beauty!!

Gorgeous!!

Glen


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Splendid. Tiger legs are gorgeous frogs, combine it with the size of a Whites and you have a reall stunner IMHO. The Lemur I actually find rather ordinary looking.

Ade


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm much more into smaller tree frogs than large ones.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Oooh, ooch, I canna decide, Dermot- ye cannae make me decide!






Lemur. Although I'd take either, if they were on offer!


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm into frogs I like, size isn't always a deciding factor. The splendid looks nicer than the Lemur, even without considering the size. lol It earns it's name. If the poll was tiger legged vs Lemur my answer would be tiger legged. lol

Ade


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

well Lemur goes for £145 and splendid goes for £250.

Those pics of the splendid dont really do it justice!


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Sod that, buy some dart frogs. lol

Ade


----------

